# Circle Brand compound tubes



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Saw these products on an Ontario company website

http://www.wallboardtrim.com/products.php?cat_id=2&sub_id=11


Anyone know about these Circle Brand compound tubes 

They look like the Can-Am colors


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

do not buy


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Ya..I have one of these. I picked it up almost brand new from a pawn shop. Didn't really think much of it. I think Can-ams are better.
I'd have to take it out again and have a look at it. I have 3 tubes, but pretty well only use the one size. I dont remember why I dont use this one...I think it just felt cheap compared to the Can-am.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> do not buy


 
Could you elaborate on that ? Have you used them?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> do not buy


Ya...there we go. Confirmed my reason for putting it away in the first place. There was a reason it was at a Pawn Shop. And still almost brand new!! I knew it was too good to be true.
But this was over 2 years ago. So I didn't really recall why I didn't like it.
But I knew something about it rubbed me the wrong way.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> Could you elaborate on that ? Have you used them?


I remember one thing about mine, the seal wasn't strong enough. Like I tried sucking up water through it to clean it or just to suck up a little water to thin my mud down, it wouldn't hold it. The handle would just slide back down and piss water everywhere! It did it with the mud too, but not as bad, cuz the muds a little thicker. But it still did it. Just didnt have a good seal at all.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Could you elaborate on that ? Have you used them?


All hear say,,, but....

Our supply house was selling them, and had to discontinue selling them. Too many guys were bringing them back with issues. What the issues were, I can not say.

I personally bought a 3.5 wiper to use for flushing/glazing this Xmas. Total junk !!!!!!!!!! will not waste my time with my tired little fat fingers commenting about the crap angle head. So I sent that head back......

But guess what Mudshark,,,,,,,,,,, I told my supply house dude to order me in a BTE or can-am wiper,,,, and guess what he forgets to do...........

So he lends me a wiper head,,,, and guess what type it was:furious:

I ended up coating the edge of every angle I did in my last house:furious:

But thanks for reminding me to call my supply house Monday Morning, to see if my 3.5 head is in yet,,,, if not.... Brandon from wall tools will have a new Customer :thumbsup:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

45° Corner Flusher :blink: Think that's the first I've seen one of those, but better question would be... why?

http://www.wallboardtrim.com/detail.php?id=53&cat_id=TAPINGTOOLS&sub_id=10


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> All hear say,,, but....
> 
> Our supply house was selling them, and had to discontinue selling them. Too many guys were bringing them back with issues. What the issues were, I can not say.
> 
> ...


Ya Im thinking of making an order with wall tools too! 
I just found these on their site!
http://www.walltools.com/store/kraft-6-flex-all-ss-joint-knife.html
Is it just me, or do those look ridiculously awesome!! And well priced!!?
Anyone use these before? I really like the look!

I think MachineMud had some in his StraightFlex video. Somebody pointed it out. And I didn't know what they meant. Kraft one piece...
But then I found them on Wall Tools. They look sick!! And very well priced I think.
Frenchie said he loved them.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Philma Crevices said:


> 45° Corner Flusher :blink: Think that's the first I've seen one of those, but better question would be... why?
> 
> http://www.wallboardtrim.com/detail.php?id=53&cat_id=TAPINGTOOLS&sub_id=10


Believe it or not, allot of guys still use regular paper tape on their inside 45's around here. Its gross...Use UltraFlex or StraightFlex or something...yuck...paper tape. But ya. Then they would pass that over it to give them their straight profile. To at least make it seem straight. Even though the tape just follows the gross crooked drywall.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

It's all an illusion, right! 

Yeah I've done paper for off-innies, only on small runs of course :thumbsup:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya Im thinking of making an order with wall tools too!
> I just found these on their site!
> http://www.walltools.com/store/kraft-6-flex-all-ss-joint-knife.html
> Is it just me, or do those look ridiculously awesome!! And well priced!!?
> ...


I picked up both versions of the 6", gave the one you linked to a bud, theres one with a orange grip, that's my baby now. Very sweet knife, just need to watch when you scrape sides of a bucket, handles a bit longer than usual and gets mud on the tip if ya don't. 

Gives a nice loud clang sound all day too! Kind of annoys me actually, like I'm playing the symbols


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Believe it or not, allot of guys still use regular paper tape on their inside 45's around here.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Philma Crevices said:


> I picked up both versions of the 6", gave the one you linked to a bud, theres one with a orange grip, that's my baby now. Very sweet knife, just need to watch when you scrape sides of a bucket, handles a bit longer than usual and gets mud on the tip if ya don't.
> 
> Gives a nice loud clang sound all day too! Kind of annoys me actually, like I'm playing the symbols


Ya eh? You like the sure grip one better over the all stainless? Hmmm..
I just like the look of the all stainless steel one. lol. I'd look like a professional chef! haha. 
Im thinking of buying a whole bunch for my crew.
Im also digging this trowel!!
http://www.walltools.com/store/kraf...trowel-with-laminated-wood-handle-ple457.html
Hahaha! So cool! I'd be like a 10th prestige taper!
That was a Call of Duty joke...for those who play. :laughing:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah, grip or no its still sweet. The grip is like a thinly sprayed on rubber, mine is gouged to all hell after 2 weeks already heh. 

Sick trowel there! Have yet to attempt to play with a trowel yet and don't plan too. I think there's a saying that would fit me there

Don't wrestle in the mud with the pigs, you both get dirty and the pig likes it... something to that affect


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Philma Crevices said:


> Yeah, grip or no its still sweet. The grip is like a thinly sprayed on rubber, mine is gouged to all hell after 2 weeks already heh.
> 
> Sick trowel there! Have yet to attempt to play with a trowel yet and don't plan too. I think there's a saying that would fit me there
> 
> Don't wrestle in the mud with the pigs, you both get dirty and the pig likes it... something to that affect


Really?! That blows my mind!? You just use those wide taping blades? I hate those things....I could not get by without my trowel...
I just find I have no control with those knives...I dont like them at all...


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Philma Crevices said:


> Yeah, grip or no its still sweet. The grip is like a thinly sprayed on rubber, mine is gouged to all hell after 2 weeks already heh.
> 
> Sick trowel there! Have yet to attempt to play with a trowel yet and don't plan too. I think there's a saying that would fit me there
> 
> Don't wrestle in the mud with the pigs, you both get dirty and the pig likes it... something to that affect


Dont mean to knock you or anything. Just I personally cant stand those things. If you're good with them then all the power to you! :thumbsup:
I only have one wide taping knife. Its a 12" and we only use it to backwipe behind our boxes. Thats it! Just lightly glaze over the finish from the boxes. Take out any little fish eyes or flips.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Guess it's another one of those geography things. Down here it's all taping knives, we get people from back east or the midwest who come from different styles H&T, but I think it's pretty universal for the west coast pan and knife


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Dont mean to knock you or anything. Just I personally cant stand those things. If you're good with them then all the power to you!
> I only have one wide taping knife. Its a 12" and we only use it to backwipe behind our boxes. Thats it! Just lightly glaze over the finish from the boxes. Take out any little fish eyes or flips.


This was a very old debate on this site but..... (tracing/chasing/double up)

why invest in a box, That runs true when it coats, that leaves no ripples, leaves the perfect amount of mud behind,,,, at a turn of a switch,,,,, Then your going to chase over it with a $20 buck straight knife:blink:...... You one part newphie too frenchie:jester: (inside Canuck humour).

just run your box over it again, it is your trowel/knife:yes:

Or quit using that junk machine mud:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> This was a very old debate on this site but..... (tracing/chasing/double up)
> 
> why invest in a box, That runs true when it coats, that leaves no ripples, leaves the perfect amount of mud behind,,,, at a turn of a switch,,,,, Then your going to chase over it with a $20 buck straight knife:blink:...... You one part newphie too frenchie(inside Canuck humour).
> 
> ...


Ohh pfft! thats it 2buck! You can say what you want about my taping skills or technique....but dont ever!...ever! Bash my Machine Mud! :furious:
I love my MachineMud baby! She's like heaven in a box...:yes:

I don't know, I know boxes run smooth and all and do a beautiful job but sometimes I think there's just too much of a hump in the middle. Im extremely fussy, if I can see even a hint of where my seems are after paint I am not a happy camper...
My jobs need to be perfect! Passing over with a blade just gives me comfort of mine. You dont understand, when we pass the blade over it, were hardly touching the finish at all. Just skimming over it. We can wipe like 30-40ft of flats before we have to wipe the mud off onto the hawk. Barely take any mud off. :thumbsup:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya Im thinking of making an order with wall tools too!
> I just found these on their site!
> http://www.walltools.com/store/kraft-6-flex-all-ss-joint-knife.html
> Is it just me, or do those look ridiculously awesome!! And well priced!!?
> ...


It is a beautiful looking knife and i bought one too. i don't really like mine though. i am used to richards knive's and the kraft has never felt right to me. the comfortable part of the handle is too far away from the blade so my hand always feels like it is slipping closer to the blade. it is also really stiff and clangy sounding. it rings when you whack it. it makes a good floor scraper though. i am thinking of getting the green handled stainless richards knives. richards just feels like home to me. the krat also has a crazy amount of concave in it which can be useful at times but will also gouge or hollow your work depending on which side you use if you don't pay attention. with my rusty old richards i can tell which way the concave is by wheather the rust is in the middle of the blade or on the edges so that is helpfull too.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

carpentaper said:


> It is a beautiful looking knife and i bought one too. i don't really like mine though. i am used to richards knive's and the kraft has never felt right to me. the comfortable part of the handle is too far away from the blade so my hand always feels like it is slipping closer to the blade. it is also really stiff and clangy sounding. it rings when you whack it. it makes a good floor scraper though. i am thinking of getting the green handled stainless richards knives. richards just feels like home to me. the krat also has a crazy amount of concave in it which can be useful at times but will also gouge or hollow your work depending on which side you use if you don't pay attention. with my rusty old richards i can tell which way the concave is by wheather the rust is in the middle of the blade or on the edges so that is helpfull too.


Hmmm...I use a 6" Richard right now too and I love it..
So thanks for this post. Gives me something to think about.
Maybe i'll just try one first instead buying my whole crew a set.
But I do like stiffer knives. And I like them to have a decent curve on it too.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i find the curve a bit too much but like i said it can be useful when you need to leave a crown or touch up that little goob in the middle of a big float. i would get the rubber handle one if i was going to get another. the way the handle feels is my biggest complaint.


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

*Supply*

Looking for Flushers or Tubes? www.crsbuilding.ca

We carry Better than Ever, Circle Brand, Canam and Columbia Flushers.

We carry and service all Columbia Tools and stock Tape Tech as well. There isn't a better selection in Canada. We can ship as fast as next day 9:00am. All Canadian, No Duties, No Exchange and No Brokerage.

Lets us know what you like and what you are looking for. We source world wide to bring you the best tools at the best price. 

Keep posting your comments, we learn a lot form you all. It's important to get real feedback from the guys that are actually working on the tools.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Brian said:


> Looking for Flushers or Tubes? www.crsbuilding.ca
> 
> We carry Better than Ever, Circle Brand, Canam and Columbia Flushers.
> 
> ...


Your company link doesn't work right. You've got your initials turned around.


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

that is really the company address csrbuilding.ca or drywalldelivery.com both are ours. you may have to manually type the address in. thanks


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Unless I'm reading you wrong, or you're misunderstanding, your csrbuilding.ca works fine. It was your crsbuilding.ca spelling that wasn't working. Thought I'd point it out, in case someone did want to find your site.


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

thank you. I misunderstood. I really appreciate you taking the tell to bring that to my attention.


----------

